# Orange COunty NY Trainer needed



## mlw987m (Jun 5, 2009)

Any suggestions on a New York, Orange County trainer? 8 month puppy my husband was going to train himself, and did not happen.
Thanks, I want to be a GOOD dog owner with a GREAT dog, not a crappy owner with an out of control monster.


----------



## andreaB (Nov 6, 2011)

You can try hvk9.com god trainer for pet GSD


----------



## VCViking (Jan 7, 2014)

I to am looking for a trainer in Orange or the surrounding area. Anyone have experience with HVK9? Thanks.


----------



## Shepherd5 (Mar 6, 2014)

John Soares is in Warwick NY - IPO Training/Competition
Beth Bradley - North Jersey IPO Training/Competition
Gerald Trainer, Gardiner NY - IPO Training/ competiton
Loir Minardi - Sussex County - IPO Training/competition
Wilson Rosa - Essex County NJ - IPO Training/competition


----------

